# bhyve still causing buldworld error.



## max21 (Aug 15, 2017)

I’m sure I must have been at near end of make buildworld (as of ten minutes ago).  I’m trying to go with stable-11 from SVN, but it is not SVN fault.  It’s a bug in the src itself when it comes to bhyve.  I’m sure the developers know it by now, but is pushing for people to upgrade their hardware beyond 2010 so they can continue progress for the future.  So I can understand that, but where's the overide-code?  2010 machines still lives.

Anyway, an important point is that I am doing this inside of Virtualbox hosted by FreeBSD.  I did not tick the Devices | USB Devices | USB Disk 2.0 in the Virtualbox switching bar, so that _could_ be a cause … but not in my case.  I have done this on the FreeBSD-10.2 host in the past using the standard src, not the one from SVN

The solution I used back then was this inside the make.conf:

```
WITHOUT_BHYVE=yes
```
… but right now, I can’t shut down and start all over again.  It took over 4.5 hours to just to reach this point under Virtualbox; and I have two more FreeBSD’s inside other Virtualbox’s to do the same thing with.  Right now I don't need to reboot to refresh the memory.  But memory is low after 4.5 hours (2G is now 125MB), just enough to complete.

I hope someone can tell me how to include some kind or *override-code* so that I can continue buildworld.

*Here’s the error:*

```
/usr/src/usr.sbin/bhyve/pci_xhci.c:49:10: fatal error: 'dev/usb/usbdi.h' file not found
#include <dev/usb/usbdi.h>

1 error generated.
*** error code 1

Stop.
```


----------



## max21 (Aug 15, 2017)

> (2G is now 125MB)


I can’t believe memory is now down to 62MB in only minutes, and with nothing running except XTerm on mate.  I have to shut it down before it start robbing the host of ram, or crash.

Now that I know the problem still exist, I’ll just use the WITHOUT_BHYVE=yes code.  But still, we all needs some kind of over-ride.  It’s buried in one of my machine.  I’ll find it now that I’ll have time to search.  No one need to get caught up with only minutes to hosing and dooming his/her systems, ending up with a bunch of lost+found files to cause other issues no one could ever have a clue about.  Those files are locked.

At least you know what will happen before it do.


----------

